# Horse Picture



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Started a picture last year of my horse Silver


----------



## etpainting (Jan 16, 2013)

This picture looks quite natural and nice painting..!

woodbridge painters


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

etpainting said:


> This picture looks quite natural and nice painting..!
> 
> woodbridge painters


Thanks for the comment


----------

